
ISIS has an annual report, with an infographic [pdf] - mgalka
http://www.understandingwar.org/sites/default/files/ISWBackgrounder_ISIS_Annual_Reports_0.pdf
======
nefitty
Well, if downloading this doesn't get us all on a government watchlist then I
don't know what will.

~~~
noselasd
This isn't the actual IS report though, it's a report by the Institute for the
Study of War on the IS report.

